# Finished my first fake rock background :)



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all,

Wanted to share with you my first ever fake rock background and wanted to say a huge thank you to all of you that gave me help and advice:2thumb:

Just got to wait for temps to settle (nearly there) add a little sand and then move in dragons 

Made it so everything can be removed so I can do a full clean 

Going to do it all over again as want to seperate the male and female, but want to do a red rock effect so any tips on which colour paint to use 




























Anone know were I can get a lock for the glass door and can you buy such things as handles for the glass so it saves on the finger prints?

Hope you like it comments please 

Belinda


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

It looks great :2thumb:
I've never done one but def planning to (got to build the vivs 1st lol).
Try ebay for the locks & you can get the handles that stick on the glass there as well.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks brilliant:no1:


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Used this seller twice now: glovivariums items - Get great deals on Home Garden items on eBay UK!

Good price and quick delivery in my experience.

Great job on the background. I'm hoping to find the time to do some myself.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for the link items now ordered  and thanks for the lovely comments 

Belinda


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

It looks really nice, you've done a good job. I especially like the log, I havn't seen one like that anywhere.


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gentoo said:


> It looks really nice, you've done a good job. I especially like the log, I havn't seen one like that anywhere.


I've seen them in Pets At Home


----------



## jbateman1995 (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks great!! :2thumb:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, very good job. 
Just getting together my kit to start my fake rock build, how did you do the painting?
1 layer black and then dry brushed grey?


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

The wood is bamboo root from pets at home Quite expensive at £18.

Started with a dark grey then dry brushed with lighter and lighter colour.

Here they are first night in their new tank



















Really got to get started on the other viv as we let them have some time out on the carpet last night and george did a lot of head bobbing followed by grabbing Fi's neck..... looked more like a attempt to mate than to hurt, but we jumped in.

So this week I will be busy with a flat pack viv and lots of polystyrene :whip:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

That looks great! :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awesome work!!! Looks fantastic!! :2thumb:


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

Definitely 2 thumbs up, looking good man, I need to create a new 1 for my newest 2 dragons


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for the comments :blush: have just started on the second viv here's what I have done so far



















got quite a bit done today, really want to have it all grouted by the weekend


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

love it, youve done a great job. second one is looking good too. well done you :2thumb:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Loooking great, i've got all the stuff i need and i'm currently practising on scrap pieces of polystyrene. 
Would you be able to detail the grouting process? I seem to be having trouble with that.
Thank you.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

I watered down the grout for the first couple of coats, to be honest as it is (if its ready made) its pretty hard to work with just mix it with a little water until its a paste you can brush on, does take time for each coat to dry but worth it. hope that helps


----------



## Alexia_Darling (May 14, 2007)

Hi Belinda, can i just say that ure background looks fab!! :no1:
Im going to attempt my ever 1st fake rock background this weekend, and i hope it turns out as good as ures.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh Thank you, look forward to seeing photo's  Have fun


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

looks really good, the 2nd viv is also comming along nicley


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

When this one is finished I was going to list it on ebay £400 buy it now........................ what do you guys think so you think its worth it?

It will come with everything, heat bulb and fitting, uv and starter and reflector vivexotic 48 vivarium dimming thermostate, fake rock background.

Seeing if i can make a little bit of money so I can do another 

What do you reckon my chances are?

Belinda


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Little update............... Nearly all finished on the second Viv  just got to paint and varnish the floor pieces add lights etc and all done 

Will post photo's soon as its all done


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Looking really good!

I'm after some inspiration to make 2 fake rock ends for Hamish


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

That looks fantastic, i have been thinking of making my own backbround and terrain and i was just wondering, what type of polystyrene do you use?


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

looks FAB!!! :no1:

Going back to your question £400 seems abit steep imo.... however its worth what someone is willing to pay!



good luck with it though as they look great :2thumb:


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

I see what you mean about it being a bit steep, but thats how much I would have to sell it for to make any money on it, but might keep it now 

Here it is all finished (apart from plants dishes and of course the Dragon)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Belinda said:


> I see what you mean about it being a bit steep, but thats how much I would have to sell it for to make any money on it, but might keep it now
> 
> Here it is all finished (apart from plants dishes and of course the Dragon)
> 
> ...


 
They look absolutely awesome hunny!!! You now have the addiction!!! I've done 9 viv backgrounds now and every background I do just gets crazier and crazier!!.

I've almost completed my latest project. Just got the painting and varnishing to do. But this project has taken me over 2 months!! The longest background ever for me!.

Keep making them backgrounds hunny!! Your coming a long way! And you deffinately have the creativity :2thumb:


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice


----------

